

RIAA to help enforcing the GPL? - TheBigRedDog
http://blog.milkingthegnu.org/2008/04/riaa-argument-t.html

======
xenoterracide
The person that wrote this may or may not know what they are talking about.
But the FSF (creator's of the GPL) are assisting defendants against the RIAA.

<https://www.fsf.org/associate/riaa> for info on that.

and the slashdot posting on it a while back

<http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/11/19/1948244>

